# Bleu Horizons and Gig Spam!!!



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought now was the time to let you all in on the big news, no i am not pregnant, well you already figured it out, i have a new album just out and a CD release party coming (So Cal area). As I only play out 2 times a year as a solo artist this show should not be missed if you want to catch myself and the great band and guest stars I will have playing for this one special night. 

I am extremely proud of this record and believe it far surpasses my earlier efforts as a contemporary jazz artist. The current single off the album "Surfing the Caspian Sea" was just released and has already charted in Billboard and Media Base (USA Today).

You can preview the album here.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/bleu- ... d617213212

The CD release party will have some free give aways of the new CD but more important should be a terrific night of music!

Saturday May 11th 7:30-10:30
Spaghettini
3005 Old Ranch Parkway
Seal Beach, CA 90740
Map & Directions

buy tickets below

http://spaghettini.tix.com/Event.aspx?EventCode=540650

Craig


----------



## Farkle (Mar 12, 2013)

Argh, I wish I could make it, Craig, but I'm East Coast stuck.

This is great news, and congratulations on your new album! I can't wait to pick it up, add it to my collection. 

Again, congratulations!

Mike


----------



## nikolas (Mar 15, 2013)

I also wish I could make it Craig... But I'm in Greece so it's pretty much impossible!

Still, on a related question: I loath itunes with all my heart, and itunes despises me by all means... Will your CD be available elsewhere (amazon is also no good for greece most of the time)? Like CDBaby or Bandcamp or other?

In any case congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Mike and Nikolas!

I show the itunes link because it plays 1:30 of most tunes

Here is the CD Baby link

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/Innervision7


----------



## jim2b (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Craig,

I love all of the previews! I just ordered it.

Congrats on a very strong accomplishment!

Jim


----------



## windshore (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes Windshore (Stevie Wonder, Quincy Jones etc) playing Sax's and flute will be there 

as will

Rayford Griffin the legend (Jean Luc Ponty, Anita Baker etc) on Drums
Greg Manning (Mindy Abair, Norman Brown etc) who is tearing up the charts now on Keys
and Steve Billman (Frank Gambale, Billy Cobham etc) on Bass


----------

